# front break sound??



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

I currently own a 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE and had new FACTORY break disk (the dumbasses at PepBoys, Raybestos didnt fit) and new quiet stop break pads installed. I've been having break trouble since last summer and after inspection, they claimed that breakpads were worn and break rotars were worpped, therefore was making the wooow, wow noise when driving. I noticed that the noise is only made when i break or driving fast on the highway. After spending $500, I still hear those noise. I jacked the car up, pulled the hand break up, put the car on Neutral, and pulled the wheels out to inspect the break system. I was able to spin the rotar's, didnt seem like the breakpad wasnt releasing from the caliber pistons. what could it possible be?? Anyone having the same trouble on the 98' sentra???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

do you get the sound during normal driving or just braking?

My guess, it's prolly the dust shield is touching the rotor. Very simple fix, take the wheel off on the side it's coming from, there is this black, thin shield behind the rotor sort of surrounding it from behind. Take a screw driver and bend that shield back and away from the rotor. This should stop the sound.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

both driving and breaking. its noticable when driving on the highway. 

i pulled the wheel put day before yesteday and yesterday and exammed the rotor, spun the rotors and doesnt seem that the dust shield is rubbing against it. i'm pretty sure something is rubbing against something on the front left ..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

brakes squeek, not much you can do. even if you buy "quiet stop" brake pads.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

the verdict is... drum rolls, please??!!

the tires! after rotating my tires, the noise(vibrations) disappeared. it looks to me that i have a bad tire. the firestone mechanic said it wasnt the bearing, it was defintely the tire. tires sometimes have hard spots and can be felt when driving. the tires were purchased from goodyear 7/2001 at 46K mileage and i'm at 89K now. tires are still under warrenty. WOOHOO!!


----------

